# Gtx 1080 mit 450w Netzteil



## Soycoy (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem meine 670 vor 3 Wochen das Zeitliche gesegnet hat musste eine neue Grafikkarte her. Ursprünglich sollte es zwar ne 1070 werden, aufgrund der aktuellen Marktsituation hab ich mir dann doch gleich ne 1080 bestellt.
Allerdings bin ich grad etwas paranoid hinsichtlich des aktuell verbauten Netzteiles. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es reichen wird, irgendwie les ich da widersprüchliche Meinungen. Mittelfristig werd ich mir auf jeden Fall ein neues NT besorgen, da aber so ein ungeplanter Grafikkartenkauf mein Konto für diesen Monat etwas klamm aussehen lässt würde ich es momentan mit meinem aktuellen NT versuchen. 

Mein System:
I5 3570k @ 4,2 ghz
4x4 gb ram
1 ssd
1 hdd
1 dvd brenner
1 soundkarte
1 MSI 1080 Armor OC
1 be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4

Was denkt ihr? Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass das System diesen Herbst 5 Jahre alt wird. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2017)

Da das E9 brauchbare Schutzschaltungen hat, kannst du es einfach ausprobieren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rechner so um 350 Watt liegt, das sollte das Netzteil schaffen.
Im Herbst kannst du dann auf das E11 aufrüsten, das kommt zu dem Zeitpunkt auf den Markt.


----------



## Soycoy (23. Juni 2017)

Danke, dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2017)

Das wird problemlos laufen. Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches System eines Kollegen (3770K@4,4 GHz) mit einer 1080 aufgerüstet weil er unbedingt wollte und da ist auch ein E9 450 drin. Mehr als ~420W peak aus der Dose haben wir beim spielen nicht gesehen und da ist ja noch die Effizienz des NTs mit drin, sprich das waren real vielleicht 360-370W Verbrauch.


----------



## MrPe (23. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rechner so um 350 Watt liegt, das sollte das Netzteil schaffen.


Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich nutze zwar den i7-6700K in Verbindung mit einer 1080Ti OC von ASUS, die gemessene Leistungsaufnahme lag in BF1 bei maximal 340 Watt, in Doom bei max. 300 Watt und in FiFA17 bei ca. 250 Watt. Die Karte war dazu im OC-Modus, CPU @ Stock und RAM bei 2666 MHz...  
Das 450er sollte also reichen, wenngleich die Auslastung relativ hoch und die Reserven entsprechend geringer sind.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Juni 2017)

GTX 1080 Karten gibt es mit knapp 180W Verbrauch (Founders Edition), aber auch als OC-Modelle die Richtung 300W gehen. Das würde mich zumindest verunsichern ohne Überprüfung per Energiemessgerät (für die Steckdose).


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2017)

Er hat ja die MSI Amor. Die hat einen 8 Pin Anschluss und eine TDP von 180 Watt.
Mit Power Limit Erhöhung wirst du auf 210 oder 220 Watt kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2017)

Und selbst wenn - das läuft trotzdem. Der Kollege den ich oben erwähnt habe hat alles auf Anschlag, also Karte auf max PT / 2 GHz und die CPU ziemlich stark übertaktet. Dennoch reichen die 450W locker.

Klar, wenn man neu kaufen würde würde man für so ein System eher ein gutes 500/550W-Netzteil nehmen aber zwingend tauschen muss man hier noch nichts, das E9 ist ja jetzt nicht schlecht (dafür dass es Gruppe ist sogar ziemlich gut).


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

Na ja, Gruppe ist eben bei der Spannungsstabilität nicht so brauchbar.
Der Vorteil des E9 ist eben, dass es leise arbeitet und dass die schutzschaltungen gut sind.
Und das ist eben ein riesen Unterschied zu anderen Gruppe Netzteilen, die dann zurecht kritisiert werden, wie das Corsair VS, Thermaltake und Co.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2017)

Prinzipiell ja, das E9 macht aber hier eine (für Gruppenetzteile) gute Figur.
Bei normaler Belastung schwankt die 12er SChiene von 12,2v ohne Last bis 11,8v bei Vollast was beides absolut unbedenklich ist (11,4 - 12,6 sind erlaubt laut Norm). Selbst bei Crossload was für Gruppen-NTs das böseste ist was man ihnen antun kann (und in der Praxis nicht vorkommen sollte) bleiben die Spannungen locker innerhalb der Grenzwerte. Bei 5v und 3,3v sinds sehr ähnlich aus.

Klar kann das ein Indy-Teil besser aber beim E9 ist das für mich kein Grund für einen Austausch nur weil die Spannungen vielleicht 0,3v mehr abweichen - wie gesagt, wir sind immer und überall in den zulässigen Grenzen (und das können lange nicht alle Gruppen-NTs von sich behaupten im Crossload^^).


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

Die Spannung ist das geringere Problem. du musst nach den Ripple Werten schauen.
Die schwanken stark, wenn die Spannungen schwanken und die machen dann auch eher die Hardware kaputt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2017)

"Die Restwelligkeitsmessung absolviert das Straight Power E9 mit perfekten Ergebnissen. Die Spannungsglättung ist eine klare Stärke des Probanden – diese Zahlen wären auch jedem High-End-Netzteil absolut würdig!"

Grade die Ripplewerte werden doch gelobt bei der E9-Serie?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

Tja, und da ist wie immer das größte Problem.
Das sind immer Messungen bei absolut neuen Netzteilen.
Viel interessanter sind Messungen bei älteren Netzteilen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel interessanter sind Messungen bei älteren Netzteilen.



Hast du dafür ein Beispiel?

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Netzteil dessen Ripplewerte derart vorbildlich sind wie beim E9 auf einmal genau da abstinkt wenn es ein paar Jahre alt ist. Wenn dem so wäre dass Ripplewerte durch die Decke gehen mit dem Alter und das ein echtes problem wäre würden ja Zehntausende von PCs jährlich deswegen draufgehen die noch viel schlechtere Netzteile als das E9 weit länger als 5 Jahre benutzen. Dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du dafür ein Beispiel?



Es gab mal bei Computer Base einen Test von älteren Netzteilen. Das E9 war aber damals noch zu jung.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Netzteil dessen Ripplewerte derart vorbildlich sind wie beim E9 auf einmal genau da abstinkt wenn es ein paar Jahre alt ist. Wenn dem so wäre dass Ripplewerte durch die Decke gehen mit dem Alter und das ein echtes problem wäre würden ja Zehntausende von PCs jährlich deswegen draufgehen die noch viel schlechtere Netzteile als das E9 weit länger als 5 Jahre benutzen. Dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so.



Das weiß ich nicht. Ich habe kein Equipment zur Verfügung, um das mal testen zu können und sonst macht sich niemand die Mühe das zu machen.
Probleme bringt das ja dann mit, wenn du eben die Hardware veränderst.
Du kannst auch ein billig Netzteil 10 Jahre lang nutzen und es passiert nichts, weil eben die Hardware nicht verändert wird.

Ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich bei der Grafikkarte auch keine Probleme sehe. Probleme wirst du dann kriegen, wenn du eine 1080 Ti einbaust.


----------

